# A Simple Kiss...



## IfYouSaySo (Jun 24, 2009)

What's the deal when the spouse stops kissing...and when asked about it simply says " I just don't want to" ??

The usual reasons do not apply here...bad breath, crooked teeth, bad technique, etc.

Somebody give me a clue here


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

Me? I'm not feeling it.

I think you already know that.

Question is, what changed? You? Them? Amount of attention? Closeness? What?


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

He found someone else.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

dcrim said:


> He found someone else.





:iagree:


----------



## wonder (Jun 30, 2008)

It usually means they don't want you anymore. apparently kissing is suppose to be inimate, a loving gesture. whatever


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

Sigh... maybe that's why we haven't kissed in almost a year. Damn I wish someone would have sent me a memo


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

When my H stopped kissing me, it ended up being exactly when he started kissing a co-worker during lunch breaks together. It was a big, red flag and I'm sure would have become a full physical affair if I didn't break down and talk to him early on.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

IfYouSaySo said:


> What's the deal when the spouse stops kissing...and when asked about it simply says " I just don't want to" ??
> 
> The usual reasons do not apply here...bad breath, crooked teeth, bad technique, etc.
> 
> Somebody give me a clue here


He is making an excuse to put space between the two of you, he is backing out.....of the relationship in a rather cowardly way.


----------



## IfYouSaySo (Jun 24, 2009)

The more I post on here the more I am realizing what an ass my H is


----------



## Conflicted (Jun 24, 2009)

I am the one in our relationship that didn't want to kiss anymore although we did kiss frequently when we were still dating. I don't know why i didn't have the feeling to kiss anymore, but i can assure you it wasn't because i was kissing someone else.

Now i am the one missing intimacy after all these years, but i still don't really want to kiss. Although i don't think kissing is the main ingredient in intimacy


----------

